# thinking of purchasing puppy



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

I am thinking of purchasing puppy from Kimberly Hutsok of 
www.windmillfarmstreasuredpups.com. I asked her for some references and she gave 
me three emails. I emailed them and asked them to tell me about the dogs they purchased and if they could send me a current picture of their dog Have any of you ever bought a dog from her?? Have any of you heard anything about this place. The puppies are gorgeous. 

I am also considering www.preciouslittletreasures.com.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I am thinking of purchasing puppy from Kimberly Hutsok of
> www.windmillfarmstreasuredpups.com. I asked her for some references and she gave
> me three emails. I emailed them and asked them to tell me about the dogs they purchased and if they could send me a current picture of their dog Have any of you ever bought a dog from her?? Have any of you heard anything about this place. The puppies are gorgeous.
> 
> I am also considering www.preciouslittletreasures.com.[/B]


Hi,

http://www.tajonmaltese.com/ has 3 adorable little baby boys available.


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=370559
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get a "file not found" message when I click on puppies.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are the websites:

http://www.windmillfarmstreasuredpups.com./index.html

http://www.preciouslittletreasures.com/


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> Here are the websites:
> 
> http://www.windmillfarmstreasuredpups.com./index.html
> 
> http://www.preciouslittletreasures.com/[/B]


I have the sites and have been emailing with them. I was wondering if any of you knew anything about them.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=370565
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try this. Ta-jon, by the way, is an *excellent* breeder. Several people here on SM have Malts from them.

http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A good place to start your search is to read about how to find a reputable breeder:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4046

Then look at the websites you have selected with a more informed eye and see what you think.

It is definately "buyer beware" when purchasing a Maltese puppy from an internet website. Some of the pictures you see of dogs are stolen, for instance. We've even had some pictures stolen from Spoiled Maltese.

Your best bet is getting a referral. If you tell us where you live, we can help you find a breeder in your area. If there isn't one, would you consider having a puppy shipped? Are you looking for a male or female and what price range are you looking for? There is a huge difference in price between the two sexes.

There is a lot of information here. My advice is read, read, read! Find out what congenital health issues Maltese are prone, what the Maltese standard is, why you shouldn't buy a puppy from a pet shop, puppy mill or backyard breeder, etc.

There is tons of information on Wonderpuppy.net, too.

http://www.wonderpuppy.net/breeding.htm


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't know anything about these breeders. The second one puts up red flags all over the place. They are into breeding mixed dogs. The red flag on the first one is when she mentions that she moves the puppies to their own "dog house" after they are born. Makes me think that she has an outside kennel, which is okay, but doens't keep the puppies in the house for more socialization. 

Good luck in your search for your new family member.

Tina


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have the same concerns.

I'd cross the second website off my list immediately. Not only do they breed the "designer mutts", did you see how many breeds they sell? They either have a huge commercial breeding facility or are brokers and get the puppies elsewhere.

I've never heard of the first breeder either, but had the same concerns about the dogs having their own "house". To me, words like "farm", "ten acres", etc. suggest these puppies are being raised like farm animals, not puppies. You want to find a breeder who raises her puppies in her home, not in cages outside in a barn like rabbits.

If you give us a bit more information, I 'm sure we can recommend a good breeder for you.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh my........I don't know a thing about either breeder, other than what is one their websites. Neither would appeal to me. For one thing they both sell more than one breed of dog. Neither is showing dogs and there sure are a lot of pups. Truthfully, for that price you aren't all that far from other, more reliable pups. I really am not a maltese snob. I understand that different people have different levels of comfort regarding price, but I think you could do better.......


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

The first one says breeding rights $100 extra









Yikes! Steer clear! 

www.verandamaltese.com has ADORABLE little pups available! 

Andrea


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> I have the same concerns.
> 
> I'd cross the second website off my list immediately. Not only do they breed the "designer mutts", did you see how many breeds they sell? They either have a huge commercial breeding facility or are brokers and get the puppies elsewhere.
> 
> ...



Well, I am getting a puppy from the first breeder. I have spoken with her many times and emailed back and forth. She also gave me references which I contacted. They sent me pictures of their dogs. I get a good feeling about her. Hopefully my gut instinct is right.
I really don't think she has a lot of puppies available. She only had 3 litters of 2-3 each. The second is definitely commercial.


----------

